
The Black Community Needs Encryption - artur_makly
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-black-community-needs-encryption
======
artur_makly
also here is a short story done by Motherboard on the founder :

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/matt-mitchell-
is-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/matt-mitchell-is-arming-
underserved-communities-with-anti-surveillance-tools)

